# Nur Drop-Down bei "Add New Website"



## DHDSP (16. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich habe geupdated auf 3.8.1p1 und bekomme jetzt (das System ist ein neues, die Domains und weitere Daten wurden per gekauftem Script transferiert)  nur noch ein Drop-Down Menu wenn ich einen neue Website erstellen möchte.
Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit mehr eine neue (noch nicht auf dem System existierende) Domain ein zu tragen, sondern man kann nur existierende auswählen.
Woran kann das liegen ? Oder hat sich was am Workflow um eine neue Website an zu legen geändert ? 
TIA
Peter


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2017)

Das Domain Modul ist an. Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Das Domain Modul unter System > Interface > Main config wieder deaktivieren.
b) Neue Domains für die Kunden im Kundenmodul anlegen.


----------

